# Slate article on spanking



## fly-mom (May 23, 2005)

Article: Hitting Bottom Why America should outlaw spanking.

Someone on another board I am on posted a pretty good article about spanking from Slate. I can't get on to access it, but she posted the text and it would be worth a read if you can ever manage to get on to their web site!


----------



## fly-mom (May 23, 2005)

Finally I can get on slate. Here's the link...

http://www.slate.com/id/2158310/

Title: Hitting Bottom
Why America should outlaw spanking.
By Emily Bazelon
Posted Thursday, Jan. 25, 2007, at 6:16 PM ET


----------

